# Rabies



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

In 2010 CT had 112 rabid animals, only one was a dog. That is down from 838 in 1992 which was the highest year.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Last year California had 175 cases of rabies in animals but 144 of those were in BATS. Only 2 in dogs, 1 in a coyote, 1 in cattle, 4 in fox, and 23 in skunks.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

San Francisco hasn't had a documented case of rabies in a dog in nearly 50 years.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Interesting*



FozziesMom said:


> San Francisco hasn't had a documented case of rabies in a dog in nearly 50 years.


This is what I would have thought to be the case for most states..I was surprised to learn of any cases in dogs these days...but we are pretty rural in areas, so I guess dogs outside around skunks carrying the bug makes these things happen. Thanks for adding your stats guys!


----------

